# lookig for answers



## scooby7 (Sep 13, 2004)

my dr has given me a Rx for elavil to help with me D- attacks I was wondering if anyone has taken it and has some feed back . thanks


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

If your doctor prescribed it, give it a try. What have you got to lose? Xanax worked for me. Take care.


----------



## jrdeam (Sep 28, 2003)

I take elavil 25mg and I think it helps with pain and D. I also take Kyo-Dophilus. A probiotic. Don't really get any side effects from the Elavil. Give it a try.


----------

